# fluoro leaders and superlines?



## nicdicarlo (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a question for the guys using superlines mainly for bass fishing. I generally use mono (Suffix Seige right now) and have never really felt the need for a big change. Do the superline guys ALWAYS use a fluoro leader material when fishing with lures. I have only used one superline, Spiderwire Fusion, and I tied directly to the eye without a leader. I didn't notice a decline in bites due to the fish seeing the line. I'm thinking about converting one spinning reel to PowerPro for worming purposes. I was just wondering what the general concensus was. Also, how do the superlines fair with regard to abrasion resistance?


----------



## SMDave (Oct 13, 2007)

I never use a leader for power pro, not even in gin-clear water (that is up to you if you want to attatch a leader to your line). The only time I use a fluoro leader is when fishing a carolina rig. I never use this line for cranking, spinnerbaiting, but I do use it for buzzbaits. In terms of abrasion resistance, it does really well. You can cut through small twigs, thick weeds, fish it in rocks, flip and pitch into wood, and the line would still somewhat hold up. I have a love/hate relationship with power pro, but usually I love it. This line will do great for wormin, no leader for t-rigs or wacky rigs, but use a fluoro leader (or mono) for carolina rigs. If you want to fish weightless plastics, stick to a pure fluoro main line.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 15, 2007)

I have yet to find that a FC leader increases my catch ratio. I don't care how clear the water is, what color the line I use is, or what species I'm fishing for.

Most of my superlines are in High Vis colors. Crappie, Walleye, Largemouth, Smallmouth, Pike or Muskie.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 15, 2007)

Mattman said:


> I have yet to find that a FC leader increases my catch ratio. I don't care how clear the water is, what color the line I use is, or what species I'm fishing for.
> 
> Most of my superlines are in High Vis colors. Crappie, Walleye, Largemouth, Smallmouth, Pike or Muskie.



really! Good to know. In previous years I used hi viz yellow Power Pro but this year I was using the green and red. I think I may switch back to the yellow since I really like to see the line.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Mattman said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to find that a FC leader increases my catch ratio. I don't care how clear the water is, what color the line I use is, or what species I'm fishing for.
> ...



The guy I fished with who caught all those bass while I was sitting there watching uses 40 pound White Braid just so he can see the line.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 15, 2007)

Power Pro yellow turns white fairly quickly  


Yeah, it's cool to line watch....when there's something to see that is :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

I use braid 95% of the time with soft plastics and have never had a failure due to abrasion; braid is so strong that small nicks do not weaken it like with mono. As for the visibility of braid and having to use a leader that is personal preference. My opinion is that the difference of using a leader vs. not using a leader is so small to the weekend warrior that it’s not worth the effort or expense. However if I was a pro whose income was based on winning tournaments id want that little edge.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think its time to invest in some PP, although for bass I think I will go with the green, just to be safe. Does anyone know what the idea behind the red PP is? Has anyone tried the Suffix braid? I really like their Seige mono.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 17, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Has anyone tried the Suffix braid? I really like their Seige mono.




I prefer Suffix Performance Braid over Power Pro. Not that PP is bad...I just like Suffix a little better.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 17, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Does anyone know what the idea behind the red PP is?



Red is easy for the angler to see, it is also the first color that bass loses sight of at a certain depth blue is the last.


----------

